# Using regular fertilizer for aquarium plants?



## markl323 (Mar 21, 2006)

My PMDD mix won't be here in a week and in the meantime, my HC are dying. Most of them have died/melted, but a few seem to be growing. This tank has a very light fish load so the nitrate is very low (5ppm) and I only have Seachem Flourish for dosing.

I have about 4WPG (although the tank is 21" tall) and CO2 is at 3 BPS so I think the problem might be the lack of nutrients (Macro to be specific).

So I'm thinking of using regular water soluble fertilizer in the meantime to save these HC. Has anyone tried this before? On the bottle:

Schultz Expert Garderner

All Purpose Plant Food

Total Nitrogen (N) 20%
3.2 Ammoniacal Nitrogen
0.4% Nitrate Nitrogen
16.4% Urea Nitrogen
Available Phosphate (P2O5) 30%
Soluble PoTash (k20) 20%
Iron (Fe) 0.10%
0.10% Chelated Iron (Fe)
Manganese (Mn) 0.05%
0.05% Chelated Manganese (Mn)
Zinc (Zn) 0.05%
0.05% Chelated Zinc (Zn)

Indoor Potted Plant 1/4 tsp per gallon of water


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi markl323,

The urea nitrogen will "break down" into ammoniacal nitrogen. Ammoniacal nitrogen "breaks down" into nitrite nitrogen. My algae tends to thrive if my ammonia or nitrite levels are high. Nitrate nitrogen is my preferred nitrogen source. I would not use the plant food you have on aquatic plants or in an aquarium with fish.


----------



## markl323 (Mar 21, 2006)

that's very good to know. thanks.


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

I dont buy aqyarium ferts i use jobe houseplant spikes. I cut them up in little pieces and ise one stick in a 10 gal. It has worked great with my fish and shrimp. Its in both a gravel bottom tank and a soil caped with sand tank


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

wicca27 said:


> I dont buy aqyarium ferts i use jobe houseplant spikes. I cut them up in little pieces and ise one stick in a 10 gal. It has worked great with my fish and shrimp. Its in both a gravel bottom tank and a soil caped with sand tank


Plants would grow crazy on this... specailly Glosso, but you have to be very veyr carfull with it no to get into the water that's all!


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

Yeah i make sure it is under the sand the plant ontop of it


----------



## markl323 (Mar 21, 2006)

hi guys do you think those fert sticks would work well with Flourite? how long do they last? i'm trying to grow HC so i guess when they run out it would be hard to insert more into the Flourite with HC covering them?


----------



## Darksome (Feb 15, 2009)

Even in trace amounts, will Schultz Expert Garderner cause any problems? Say 1 drop for every 2 gallons. eek!

I feel like doing some experimenting.


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

Well so fare i still have a little left in the tank i stuck a few right next to the glass and it has been about a month now. If by hc u are talking dwarf baby tears it seems to work for mine. I have not had it totaly cover the area i want it to yet


----------



## markl323 (Mar 21, 2006)

Darksome said:


> Even in trace amounts, will Schultz Expert Garderner cause any problems? Say 1 drop for every 2 gallons. eek!
> 
> I feel like doing some experimenting.


Darksome, it's in power form so you'll have to mix it with water. i think i put too much of it in the water (3 tablespoons a day and the water turned cloudy, dark spots appeared on anubias leafs and some java moss turned dark). i immediately changed 50% of the water and it seems to be ok now.


----------



## markl323 (Mar 21, 2006)

wicca27 said:


> Well so fare i still have a little left in the tank i stuck a few right next to the glass and it has been about a month now. If by hc u are talking dwarf baby tears it seems to work for mine. I have not had it totaly cover the area i want it to yet


yes i meant dwarf baby tears. these grow pretty slow


----------



## Darksome (Feb 15, 2009)

markl323, sorry I didn't see "water soluble"...I've seen the same fertilizer but it's Schultz All Purpose *Liquid* Plant Food 7 drops...7 drops per quart of water...wouldn't this be better since it's already premixed? I'm assuming it's the same thing as what you used except already in liquid form.


----------



## markl323 (Mar 21, 2006)

Darksome said:


> markl323, sorry I didn't see "water soluble"...I've seen the same fertilizer but it's Schultz All Purpose *Liquid* Plant Food 7 drops...7 drops per quart of water...wouldn't this be better since it's already premixed? I'm assuming it's the same thing as what you used except already in liquid form.


never mind that, i thought you were talking about the bottle i have, which isn't liquid.


----------

